# Snook, Macks, Flounder, Trout -all caught in my quest for notoriety



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

In my neverending conquest for fishing notoriety (according to Joe "Neon" Dionne" of the jaxpier web site:







), 

I decided to catch me some fish on Monday in the S. Daytona Area. The macks were caught on Gotcha plugs and the Snook, 3 Trout, and 1 Flounder were caught on Gulp Shrimp. Here are the pics:


----------



## hokieboy (Jan 19, 2006)

Awesome pics bro...


----------



## yogai (Oct 21, 2005)

Good stuff. I'm still jealous of you people who don't have school.

how do you usually fish the gulp shrimp? I have a hard time with lures in Saltwater. just always used bait for most stuff.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I have never had the Berkely Gulp anything be productive until last night when I freelined it with the shrimp on a small jighead and jigged it parallel along the bridge.


----------



## bcssux (May 23, 2005)

KodiakZach said:


> I have never had the Berkely Gulp anything be productive until last night when I freelined it with the shrimp on a small jighead and jigged it parallel along the bridge.


so are you sayin that you waked down the bridge jigging it as you went?


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Not exactly. I would pick a spot on the bridge and cast it as far parallel as I could, then retrieve with a slow jerking pattern to mimic a shrimp twitching through the current. I would work the spot casting both directions along the bridge about 5-10 times each and then move down to the next section of the bridge and repeat.


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

http://www.careerbuilder.com/monk-e-mail/?mid=8079140


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

KZ,

Nice little slam there!


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*Great...*

That was Great...
Love that monkey...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great pics......*

Nice job Zach. Way to go.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Nice slam...if only the snook migrated up the coast during the summer like all the others.

And I have a feeling this thing will find itself much abused.


----------



## 222222 (Jul 20, 2001)

*Illegal to fish on bridge??*

Hi, Kodiakzach. Nice fishes. One question:

I thought you're not allowed to fish on most bridges in FL, especially bridges along a real street. (not bridges inside a state park or inlet)

Even if you try, policemen would've chased you off. Isn't that so??

Thanks.


----------



## KillerWhale (Feb 27, 2005)

*that aint so son!!*

now them is some nice fishes,,he know what he doing cause he got skilz and i be fishin under the st johnn river bridge all the time so dont believe the hype cool ray,,,thats some good catches there son


----------



## derekxec (Apr 26, 2006)

i live in palm beach florida (southeast) and some bridges you can fish on and some you cant...the ones you cant usually have a side thing like part of an old bridge or something like that to fish on


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

If they have a walkway for bikes and pedestrians you can fish from them. In fact, we fish from about any bridge that "doesn't" have a "no fishing" sign


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Yup...it's even better fishing from the drawbridges...jus park yaself on one a the sections that raises and ya don't even have ta move your rod ta jig...the bridge does all the work for ya!!!


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

Kodiak Zach heading up to your area this weekend. What is close (within a mile) for fishing that's not on the beach (ie pier or bridge) to the old Adam's Mark hotel?? And any costs or tips are appreciated!!


Thanx

Chris


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

anybody??


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Seabreeze bridge (either side), Main Street bridge in the middle, and Main Street Pier. If there is bait in the water at the bridges you should be able to pull some fish. As for Main St. Pier, couldn't tell you what's kicking as I haven't fished on the ocean for about a month. All are free, but I wouldn't really fish Seabreeze at night without a friend as it's kinda shady.


----------



## Pond Fisher (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks man!! Wasn't able to go since there wasn't enough time between my competitions (Nationals Drill Championships!)

Thanx anyways

Chris


----------

